# Crud Roadracer Mk2 thumb screw



## vickster (16 Jul 2013)

I have lost little screw from one side of my front mudguard - the bit that screws together to hold the strut and mudguard together.

Does anyone happen to have a spare they could part with?

Cheers


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Jul 2013)

Ring the manufacturer. They sent me some freebies. Failing that I've got some somewhere.


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2013)

Will do, thanks, but if you happen to find yours in the meantime...


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jul 2013)

I tried that bromptonfb but Crud said I had to buy a full set from them 

I think I gave the extras away when I sold that particular bike, but I will have a look when I'm home, just in case.


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2013)

Cheers Smoky

I could buy them, but I only need one, not 20!


----------



## Banjo (16 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> I have lost little screw from one side of my front mudguard - the bit that screws together to hold the strut and mudguard together.
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a spare they could part with?
> 
> Cheers


 
Ive got one you can have. PM me an address.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jul 2013)

I think I have one, I'll take a photo of it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jul 2013)

Ah, beaten to it


----------



## Banjo (16 Jul 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ah, beaten to it


 
Dont want to spoil your day Andrew send yours if you want to


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Jul 2013)

Banjo said:


> Dont want to spoil your day Andrew send yours if you want to


 
Oh no, that would be rude!


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2013)

I shall PM you both my address, save me another post when another comes away


----------



## Banjo (16 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> I shall PM you both my address, save me another post when another comes away


 
Forward planning.


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2013)

Indeed


----------



## adamhearn (18 Jul 2013)

Sorry to piggy back on the thread but I've recently lost the bolt that holds the tail piece on the front guard [also lost the tail piece but I've got a spare in the box]. Has anyone got another nut and bolt spare they wouldn't mind parting with? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2013)

yes. pm me you snail mail.


----------

